

Bitcoin Community Raises Over $15,000 In 5 Hours For Dorian Nakamoto - grej
http://www.bitcoinlayman.com/bitcoin-community-raises-15000-5-hours-dorian-nakamoto/

======
iamsalman
This, despite his identity still not confirmed. Is this taking us to crowd
funding frenzy, giving way to raise for anything and everything?

~~~
LoganCale
His identity as Dorian Nakamoto has been confirmed. The money is largely being
donated as an apology by people who do not believe he is Satoshi and don't
like seeing a random person harassed by the media.

